
Power that uses no fossil fuels, produces no heat, and requires no combustion - oblib
https://ie.energy/earth_engine/
======
ladberg
Can someone explain what they mean by asymmetric magnets? I know that one pole
can be weaker, but it also must be a greater size to balance out the flux. Is
this what they mean? It's kind of misleading as they imply that they can
create magnets that have a non-zero flux.

~~~
drissh
I saw a video about this earth engine. they suggested that the asymetrical
magnetism was in fact adding more energy to electromagnet (on the stator) for
the moment when the magnets on the rotor were facing the right pole. Do you
see what I mean Im not english speaker.

------
simonblack
"magic!". LOL

No such thing as a "Perpetual Motion Machine".

Energy can not be created from nothing, it can only be moved. If you're
drawing energy 'out' with no energy 'input', then the system must get colder
and colder.

And of course there is no video: "Sorry, this media is offline"

